

ElasticSearch - a new distributed, RESTful search engine based on Lucene - simonw
http://www.elasticsearch.com/

======
simonw
It's kind of like Solr, but comes distributed and sharded out of the box with
no configuration, uses JSON as the only document type and is completely
schemaless. This leads to some really neat tricks - see here for a good
example:
[http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/02/12/yourdatayoursea...](http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/02/12/yourdatayoursearch.html)

